# Idiots guide about 240volt to 12v TV connection needed



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Firstly I need to say that I am not very knowledgable about electronics so I am seeking some advice.
I have an ALBA flat screen 240V mains LCD TV. The connection from the mains to the TV appears to be through some sort of transformer on which it states:-
Input: AC 100-240V-50/60HZ
Output: DC 12v=5A
Am I right in thinking that whilst this was sold as a mains TV it actually uses 12v electrics. If so is it possible to sort out a connection so that I can plug it into a 12v socket . If it is possible how do I do it? can I purchase an appropriate connection?
As stated earlier I am a bit of a dummy when it comes to this sort of thing, so my request may be completely stupid, but if not please remember you are advising a dummy so your information needs to be quite explicit. Thanks David


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi David,

you are right about your tv actually running off a 12v supply.What you need is a 12v dc stabiliser Stabiliser

Make sure you have the correct plug for your particular model,if you give amperor a ring they will advise you.

Steve


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I have done this with my TV,Sat Box, Freeview box & Ipod booster.
They are all sold as home 240v but all are powered via 12v transformers.
I do have a voltage regulator for the TV but as forthe others they are just fed for a spare 12v fuse via seperate switches in the cupboard.
I have views on the issue of voltage surges and prior to connectng up i used a digital voly meter and never got any serious surges even when starrting the vehicle or connection on site mains.

I would recomend providing a suitable inline fuse. Also and most important is ensure, ensure, and ensure agin that you get the polarit correctm the centerpin is NOT always the positive!!!!! 
Best way to check this is to use avolt meter to the transformer and check for sure if the outside or the centre is Positive.
Another thing is to make sure that you have a thick enough lead to carry the wattage of te TV (Some leads sold are micro thin)

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*12volts*

Hello there,

You do not need to be an expert on electronics in this instance. As mentioned you should really fit a 12v Stabaliser though I often havent, without any problems.

There are only 2 leads +positive and -Negative to 12v stuff. Check the poloristation is correct (make sure + goes to + and - to - and it is easy at very straight forward.

I tend to keep all my old 240v - dc transformers as very often if you do not have the correct adapter (the plug bit that goes into your 12v DC appliance) you can usually make one.

If you have any problems make a journey in person to your nearest Maplin store who are exrelemly knowlegeable and almost always helpful.

Otherwise send me a Private message with your questions and I will be happy to help where I can

Trev


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

BJNorris said:


> I have done this with my TV,Sat Box, Freeview box & Ipod booster.
> They are all sold as home 240v but all are powered via 12v transformers.
> I


Brian,

Can I ask which sat box you are using that is 12 volt?

Is it the old Pace 1000 mini digibox (which is naturally 12 volt) or another model?

Also, which freeview box is 12 volt natively?

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Bryan,
*The Sat box is a DVB-S SL65/12 *it's the one that comes with most of the Satilite in a suitcase. I got it from Maplins last month as a B-Grade £47 for the whole kit & it's excellent, however it has no card slot, but i still get a couple hundred channels on Astra A - B and even more on Hotbird. It also has a built in stregth & signal meter, which greatly assits it setting it up.
The 3 View box is a *Sagem ITD 62* and I got it from Comets for under £30

I'm now looking for a small cheap DVD player (Under £40) that can run on 12v.... there must be some out there. I need to look around I've heard that Tescos are selling DVD players for under £20 maybe they are transfomer supplied?


----------

